# SS report 12-22



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

FISHNNUT and his crew went with me today to catch some crappie up Kickapoo Creek. The five of us caught 55 keepers, and caught about twice that many small ones.
At first it was looking like we were going have to catch a hundred to get some good fish out of all of the culls.
We fished beside the boat at first and did well getting a few good ones mixed in with the small ones, but the bite slowed down to a crawl and we started trying different things. 
And hit the money ticket with casting out to the middle of the creek with slip corks set about 8' deep.
Zachary caught a couple of nice size ones that had this unusual marking on it's back.








I have been catching a few of them with this racing stripe and some with the same underneath on their bottom lip, like lip stick.
All most all of the ones we caught with the slip cork rig were solid keepers.
The boat traffic was a little lighter than the day before, I guess some folks have to go Christmas shopping still.
All of you 2coolers have a merry Christmas and a happy new year. If 2010 is going to be anything like this year for fishing we will be happy campers indeed, this has been a year to remember.
SS


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I know there was alot of action going on in that Redfin today. Glad ya'll caught a pile of fish and had fun.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice day and a nice catch. In the early spring of 2001 I caught a lot of huge 11/2 to 2 pound crappie around the docks at Beacon Bay. Biggest crappie I had ever seen or caught.
Nearly all of them had that racing strip from the nose to the dorsal fin. Maybe those are marked as future giants. Maybe you should CPR them LOL <G>


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Great trip SS had a great time as usual.
Gonna have fried crappie tomorrow, you folks
that have'nt been need to make the trip.
The creek looked like 2cool central today
had at least 5 at one time.
MERRY CHRISTMAS
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR to all


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

CPR a white perch, now sunbeam you know that is a novel idea indeed, probably wont get much traction, lol, but a novel idea.
The ones we caught with that stripe were good ones, the biggest we caught today, so maybe they do have juiced DNA to be whoppers.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice catch. Those with the stripes some of us nick named "magic marker" crappie. They look like someone took a magic marker to them. They usually put up a better fight. We used the slip cork yesterday and caught about half of our fish doing that.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The magic marker fish did fight harder Matt, they are special fish for some reason.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice catch. We were up there also today. Caught some nice ones.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice report and pics. We caught several of them "magic marker" crappies on Sunday also. Good to see they are still hitting up there. Lets see what this front is going to do to the fishing.


----------



## Crappieattitude (Jan 6, 2009)

*Black nose crappie http://www.crappie101.com/crappie-forums/black-nose-crappie
*http://afsjournals.org/doi/abs/10.1577/1548-8659(1994)123%3C0141:HABGOB%3E2.3.CO%3B2


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the very interesting link CP. I always enjoy learning more about fish.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea 2 cool central today. You did better than I did. Guess I was spoiled from the day before, because I was getting bites left and right. Today they seemed to play with the minnows. 
merry christmas loy. We'll see ya out there soon.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice report guys wtg.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report SS, always enjoy.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Heck. any of us should have known the black nose was caused by "heterozygosities"

See, it just proved they should by CPR'ed.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> Heck. any of us should have known the black nose was caused by "heterozygosities"
> 
> See, it just proved they should by CPR'ed.
> 
> LOL!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

*Racing Stripe Crappie*

I have only managed to catch one of the "Racing Stripe" crappie and I managed to get a picture of it. This little feller was caught out of a local creek. I'm set to go out with Loy next Tuesday. Here's hoping we can catch a few of these that are just a little bigger! Awesome job there Loy!


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

NICE CATCH Loy! When I caught my first few crappie out of WRC this fall, I don't remember ever seeing a crappie with those markings before this year. Glad to see I'm not the only one catching the weird looking suckers.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE AS WELL!! Best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Anybody else finding eggs in the crappie?
There were several in the mess with fully
developed eggs Maybe an early spawn?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The 10 I kept were mixed male and female, and about half the girls were getting well developed eggs, good yellow color to them and starting to get have larger egg sacks, the others still small sacks, so I think it will be a long spawning run.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It will be a long time before the creek water gets back to 63 degrees. My bones say this is going to be a long cold winter despite what Al Gore says.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Crappieattitude, I can not tell from the article sited if the blacknose trait is only exhibited by black crappie, do you know? Is so it strengthens my thinking about most of the fish we catch in Kickapoo are black crappie.
SS


----------

